# Spring / Summer descents - weekdays



## brettb (Apr 9, 2005)

In Georgetown off on Tues. & Wed. right now, I ski ,girlfreind Splits like you, got another freind who skis all are competant and safe! Looking at Grays lost Rat Couloir this year and another try at Torrey's Dead Dog, will likely hit Kelso Eastern bowl soon as weather permits, timing has been tough with my days off & weather/Temp?


----------



## suigeneris (May 25, 2004)

*RMNP-Wed*

We are climbing Dreamweaver on Wed, I'd like to ski the bottom half or the couloir, Mills Glacier or even Lambs Slide. Chutes above Emerald Lake are good right now-snow all the way from Bear Lake TH.

[email protected]-Loveland


----------



## bauerbrian (Feb 3, 2006)

brettb,

Keep me informed of your plans, I'd like to join you guys for some adventures. The Kelso bowls sounds fun, let me know when the conditions are right.

suigeneris,

I'm planning on heading up to the Emerald lake area Wed. going solo, so I'll be playing it pretty conservative - just checking things out! I'd be into doing some riding in the park with you sometime.

Thanks,
Brian


----------

